# Should girls train calves?



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello,

Ive helped making my gf a routine for weights which includes training calves however over the last 3 months they have got quite big, do women need to train calves the same as guys?

Cheers luke


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Depends if she wants bigger calves or not


----------



## jayks (Jan 6, 2012)

Why would they not legs are the best figure on a woman


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mine are quite big so I don't train them for the simple fact they grow really quickly if I do and I cant get boots on!!! But as said above depends if she wants big calves i guess.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yes so she can carry my drunk ass home .


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

i think ill just get her to go down a little in weight and just keep them at that as they are quite big, any bigger and they will look weird lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I hate when i hit the 3 month mark and have to stop due to to much muscle


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> I hate when i hit the 3 month mark and have to stop due to to much muscle


there isn't too much muscle, but she must have good genetics for calves as they have grown very well as she hits legs hard twice a week... she still has a long long way to go.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Mine are quite big so I don't train them for the simple fact they grow really quickly if I do and I cant get boots on!!! But as said above depends if she wants big calves i guess.


Picsornocalvesinboots!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Picsornocalvesinboots!!


Lol I don't have any in boots!!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol I don't have any in boots!!


Calves or pictures?? Either way its time to start a collection, theres money in this


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

my missus doesnt ever train them but she is vertically challenged so never wears flat shoes. she claims that wearing heels is enough and if she trained them, she would have the problem that skye mentioned of not being able to fit into any boots.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

ive seen birds with great calves must be the heels


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Calves or pictures?? Either way its time to start a collection, theres money in this


I have both of them but no pics with both of them!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> my missus doesnt ever train them but she is vertically challenged so never wears flat shoes. she claims that wearing heels is enough and if she trained them, she would have the problem that skye mentioned of not being able to fit into any boots.


There might be some validity in that. Girls who live in heels are effectively walking about on half-point all day.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> There might be some validity in that. Girls who live in heels are effectively walking about on half-point all day.


yeah, and try walking around on tip toes for a bit, really burns the calves


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

ewen said:


> yes so she can carry my drunk ass home .


...im wondering what a women would look like who has enough power to carry your drunk ass home , personally i dont think i'd want to date the beast.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

aqualung said:


> ...im wondering what a women would look like who has enough power to carry your drunk ass home , personally i dont think i'd want to date the beast.


Hahaha it's normally tge wife and her girlfriend


----------

